# How to embed .swf in word/excel/ppt



## CadCrazy (Feb 21, 2007)

I want to know how i can embed swf files in MS Office documents ?????


----------



## ApoorvKhatreja (Feb 21, 2007)

Swiff Point Player is a utility which allows you to embed swf files in doc/xls/ppt files.

*www.globfx.com/products/swfpoint/

Do rep me if this helps you  .


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Feb 21, 2007)

Ya It helped me to present my paper...

Thanksss


----------



## whoopy_whale (Feb 22, 2007)

U can also embed swf files with out a third party software...

go here... *www.scottmanning.com/archives/000443.php


----------



## amitava82 (Feb 22, 2007)

@whoopy_whale thanks for the link. rep for you


----------



## ClaireBear (Apr 28, 2009)

some presentation authoring tools can help you insert SWF files conveniently. It has the feature of "insert flash" which enables you to insert swf. file with a click.


----------



## lusiony (Nov 13, 2009)

embed swf to office:
1. convert swf to avi
2. Choose Insert | Movies & Sounds | Movie from File? and choose the required video file.


----------

